# When To Dose Ferts



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys I've been thinking...this isn't a big deal but I just pondering it this morning.

I typically dose Flourish Excel in the morning right before I leave for work around 8:30am. My lights are only on from around 2:00-10:00pm. So basically the plants are getting very little light except some room lighting until 2:00pm. I usually get home from work around 5:30-6:00. Would it be better for my plants if I dosed when I got home from work, or is dosing the morning sufficient? I'm not thinking that the dose is evaporating or anything I'm more just thinking that maybe the plants would "feed" better if I put it in in the afternoon after they've had some good lighting for a couple hours.

OR am I just way of my rocker on this one,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think your reasoning is logical. I would probably do it in the morning. i think people with pressurized c02 usually have it turned off a night and on in the morning so i would reason ferts should be the same as they are probably needed alot more when the plants are actually undergoing photosynthesis.

Not totally sure but that would be my reasoning. Im not sure if the fert concentration in the water would go down at all if its not being used so i dont know if adding at night would work or if it would just be wasted.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

It really doesn't matter, as long as you are consistent. Also, 8 hours of light is fine for the plants.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah consistency is my problem, lol. I've always thought that anything more then hours was not good for your plants....is this still true? It seems that my plants don't gain as much as some other peoples tanks, yet they don't die, just kind slowly grow along. I do manage to grow some killer algae. Still can't seem to find the right mix of lighting and ferts.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

maknwar said:


> It really doesn't matter, as long as you are consistent. Also, 8 hours of light is fine for the plants.


+1

CO2 will make your plants grow like weeds.


----------

